
Ask HN: Why is it hard to get a job in California? - ryanlm
If you&#x27;re from a different state, how hard is it to find Software Engineering work in another state? I&#x27;m finishing undergrad from a State School in December.
======
jpeg_hero
its 100x easier if you are local.

sublet a place in sf for 3 months, odds are you'll find a gig.

in order for companies to call an out of state fresh grad staying at home, you
really need to stand out (great gpa, "hard programming" personal projects)

~~~
ryanlm
I have "hard programming" personal projects. All my projects are in low level
C. I have a data structure library, (think C++ stl). I also have a programming
language I built in C with an AST, and function calls, variables, all that.

~~~
jpeg_hero
Yeah, that's the type of stuff you'd need to stand out.

Its still harder to stay home, but if you are, here are a few tips: leave your
address off your cv. Recruiters will still see the location of your undergrad
but hopefully you'll get a phone interview (and pass it) and when they ask you
where you are located, tell them, but then also say something along the lines
of "I am moving to sf January 15th" something like that.

Bigcos will play more ball than start ups.

